# Spyderco knives?????



## Fishin & Hunting (Jan 31, 2008)

Some one gave my son a Spyderco Military knife for his 14<SUP>th</SUP> birthday yesterday.  It is the sharpest knife I have ever seen out of the box.  Found it on the internet, and dang it is a $200 plus knife.  Does anyone know anything about the company or the quality of these knives?  It is so sharp I am afraid to let him handle it.

Here is the knife he was given:

http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=114


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 31, 2008)

My favorite pocket knife is a Spyderco I found in a gravel parking lot while trout fishing.  

It's an absolute razor and pretty much stays that way.  Seems to be pretty high quality and extremely lightweight.

Your son must have someone that likes him a lot.


----------



## marknga (Jan 31, 2008)

Great knife! Here is a link to a forum that I frequent a good bit (when I'n not on Woody's) and they have a board dedicated to Sypyderco

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=726

Yep that knife is a keeper.

Mark


----------



## butterbean7008 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a spyderco Moran featherweight with a 5 position sheath, they do make great knives.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 31, 2008)

*Saw a fella cut himself right to the bone*

with a Spyderco, over ten years ago.  They sure be sharp; an understatement.


----------



## firewagon (Jan 31, 2008)

Very popular knife within law enforcement and fire rescue. Stays sharp even with abuse.


----------



## whchunter (Feb 1, 2008)

*Good One*

Have carried a Spyderco Native for years. I ordered 2 more, gave one to a friend and have a backup in my safe. I carry it and use it every day and plan on always having it on me. Ordered from www.islandtactical.com for $54.13 back in 2005.


----------



## dapper dan (Feb 4, 2008)

I had to retire my ENDURA, i couldn't stand the thought of losing it after it got to cut through a 50lb bale of coke that was part of a 10,600lb bust in 99. Spyderco's are great, you can slice yourself open and not even know it, until you are bleeding all over the place.


----------



## bross07 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have had one for 11 years now, still sharp and no chips in the blade! Great knife....


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 4, 2008)

I had 3 but the steel was too hard on all and thus too brittle. They all snapped. 2 in use ,one dropped to the concrete (folded) and clink.

loved them other than that.
cw


----------



## whchunter (Mar 5, 2008)

*Steel*



seaweaver said:


> I had 3 but the steel was too hard on all and thus too brittle. They all snapped. 2 in use ,one dropped to the concrete (folded) and clink.
> 
> loved them other than that.
> cw



What steel was it. They make several types.


----------



## chinquapin (Mar 8, 2008)

http://spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=213

got this as a gift my favorite pocket knife,  it's unreal sharp and holds a awesome edge


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 8, 2008)

Great knives. Stay sharp and last a long time.


----------



## Rednec (Mar 8, 2008)

I have two that are very good knives...My favorite is Masters Of Defense, but this Spderco is my daily carrier.


----------



## whitworth (May 13, 2008)

*If you're a three thumb person*

you can reduce it to two, real quick.


----------



## germag (May 13, 2008)

I have one that my wife gave me about 10 years ago. It's been discontinued so long that it doesn't even show up in their discontinued products listing. It's a great knife, very well built...but it's heavy and bulky and the steel is very hard...difficult to sharpen, but holds and edge very well.


----------



## BookHound (May 20, 2008)

I've carried a Spyderco Endura for probably 8 years now.  Great knife.  Very sharp and easy to keep that way.  Funny to hear people talking about the sharpness.  First day I had my first one (I have a few) I cut my finger to the bone.  LOL.  I've abused mine and never snaped a blade.

Mark


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2008)

I have several of them.  The Police model is large and sharp.  Well all of them are sharp...as long as your son respects it, he'll do fine with it!


----------

